# Gospel Pass Audax 07:30 on 22 02 14



## Banjo (11 Feb 2014)

Any cyclechatters doing it?
I rode it a few years ago. Great ride if weathers not too foul.
Im not sure if its true but I have heard that the Gospel pass road over Hay Bluff is the highest Tarmac road in Wales.


----------



## Ian H (11 Feb 2014)

I shall probably be there helping at the start and finish.


----------



## Banjo (16 Feb 2014)

Been fettling both my bikes this afternoon in preperation (new chain on the Jamis new brake blocks on the Scott). Hoping to ride my Scott which is nice and light for the climbs but tempted to use my Jamis Tourer which is heavy to lug uphill but copes really well with wet muddy roads etc if weather is pants. Im not at a peak of fitness right now so the light bike is favourable.


----------

